# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  الحكمة في تكرار قصص الأنبياء في القرآن

## النسائي

ما الحكمة في تكرار قصص الأنبياء في القرآن 

فالجواب من ثلاثة أوجه :
  الأول :  أنه ربما ذكر في سورة من أخبار الأنبياء ما لم يذكره في سورة أخرى ففي كل واحدة منهما فائدة زائدة على الأخرى 

 الثاني : أنه ذكرت أخبار الأنبياء في مواضع على طريقة الإطناب وفي مواضع على طريقة الإيجاز لتظهر فصاحة القرآن في الطريقتين 

 الثالث : أن أخبار الأنبياء قصد بذكرها مقاصد فتعدد ذكرها بتعدد تلك المقاصد 

 فمن  المقاصد بها إثبات نبوة الأنبياء المتقدمين بذكر ما جرى على ايديهم من  المعجزات وذكر إهلاك من كذبهم بأنواع من المهالك ومنها إثبات النبوة لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم لإخباره بتلك الأخبار من غير تعلم من أحد
 وإلى ذلك الإشارة بقوله تعالى ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك من قبل هذا ومنها إثبات الوحدانية ألا ترى أنه لما ذكر إهلاك الأمم الكافرة قال فما أغنت عنهم آلهتهم اللاتي يدعون من دون الله من شيء  ومنها الاعتبار في قدرة الله وشدة عقابه لمن كفر ومنها تسلية النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم عن تكذيب قومه له بالتأسي بمن تقدم من الأنبياء كقوله ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك  ومنها تسليته عليه السلام ووعده بالنصر كما نصر الأنبياء الذين من قبله  ومنها تخويف الكفار بأن يعاقبوا كما عوقب الكفار الذين من قبلهم إلى غير  ذلك مما احتوت عليه أخبار الأنبياء من العجائب والمواعظ واحتجاج الأنبياء  وردهم على الكفار وغير ذلك فلما كانت أخبار الأنبياء تفيد فوائد كثيرة ذكرت  في مواضع كثيرة ولكل مقام مقال 


*التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل*
*لابن جزي*

----------

